# Dupe for MAC Hue Lipstick



## aimee (Jun 27, 2008)

I love Macs Hue Lipstick i love it for daytime and the glaze finish is ok too
but is there a MAC lipstick with the same or almost the same color in a matte or satin finish? (they wear longer)

thanks


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jul 6, 2008)

Snob or Pink Plaid


----------



## jpohrer (Jul 7, 2008)

Try Satin Sheets by Victoria's Secret!


----------

